# Looking for a Morbid Industries Batch 12x



## UVB Halloween

Batch 12x is a Morbid Industries prop, Its like a baby alien. Im in desprate need of one and would pay up to $150 for one, Im looking for the animated version of this prop. If you have one that you would like to sell then I would gladly buy it off of you


----------



## fredfuchs

UVB Halloween said:


> would pay up to $150 for one,


Funny you mention that amount since there is one on ebay going for exactly that. 
The paint job is not as good as the one in your picture though.


----------



## Screaming Demons

That one is static though.


----------



## Halloween hunter

Alien Morbid Industries Gemmy Spirit Halloween Latex Prop Rare Htf Brand New | eBay


Alien Morbid Industries Gemmy Spirit Halloween Latex Prop Rare Htf Brand New. Condition is New. Shipped with FedEx SmartPost.



www.ebay.com


----------



## fredfuchs

Halloween hunter said:


> Alien Morbid Industries Gemmy Spirit Halloween Latex Prop Rare Htf Brand New | eBay
> 
> 
> Alien Morbid Industries Gemmy Spirit Halloween Latex Prop Rare Htf Brand New. Condition is New. Shipped with FedEx SmartPost.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That's the listing I was referring to. Like Screaming Demons mentioned, it is static but UVB was look for an animated one.

Kinda surprised how hard it is to find these props. People are really holding onto them I guess.


----------



## Halloween hunter

Ok thanks yeah some people dont want to sell great props no matter the price.


----------



## morbid industries fan

i also have been looking for one


----------



## eekproductions

I have this prop I'd be willing to sell. It's not animated though. Also open to trades.


----------



## CollectorOfFawnMeat

eekproductions said:


> I have this prop I'd be willing to sell. It's not animated though. Also open to trades.
> View attachment 770739



hey any way this is still up for grabs? As seeing the OP posted this awhile ago and no one has responded thought I’d ask.


----------

